# Spare/replacement parts stockist



## timdickinson (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I've recently ran into an issue with my Gaggia Evolution in that it is no longer heating up after 3 or so years of good use.

After a bit of searching it sounds like I may just need a new fuse (DM 1040).

I saw Dutchwest offers spare parts - but they quoted £7.99 + £1.99 delivery for the DM1040 - which looks expensive for a fuse. Is this just the standard price or are there other cheaper spare parts stockists?

Thanks for any help


----------



## Osh (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi, if you PM forum member gaggiamanualservice.com, he can supply you with parts.


----------



## timdickinson (Aug 9, 2010)

I don't have enough posts to be able to PM, but if you're reading this gaggiamanualservice.com then any chance you could quote the cost + delivery of a DM 1040 fuse?

Thanks


----------



## Osh (Jun 15, 2010)

You do now! Two posts needed to PM.


----------



## timdickinson (Aug 9, 2010)

Well it's telling me I need 5, but this will be that I think


----------

